
Holograms Moving From Science Fiction to Reality  - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/05/business/05novel.html?hpw
======
rzitex
I feel like people who are my age (around 18) will be one of the last
generations to remember using red and blue glasses and in the future will find
a couple of pairs and wear them as a fashion and the entire young peoples
generation, at that time, will not understand them.

